# Adding Weight



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a 6 inch "grandma" type minnow bait that won't run right. On the advice of VC1111 I trimmed the lip and moved the line tie from the lip to the nose. This helped, but it's still not right.
Upon further examination of the bait that I was mimicing, I noticed that it had a rattling weight in the lower, forward section behind the head.
So I figured I had a weight issue. I took the bait to the water and experimented. I found that replacing the forward treble with 1/4 oz weight makes it swim perfectly.
So now I need to add weight to this bait. How do I do it? I assume it will be part of the construction stage, but I need some details so I don't screw up too many more. Any ideas?

Brian


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Look at the post by vc111 weighting wood baits posted 1-02-2008

For the one that is finished  take a ¼ oz egg sinker, cut a slot in it with your dremel and crimp it on to the shaft of your treble. Wont look great but it should run ok and the fish wont care .


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks socdad, that's exactly what I was looking for!


----------

